# RAF Coningsby Weapons Store



## BikinGlynn (Nov 18, 2019)

Coningsby has an interesting history, the airfield was home to the battle of Britain memorial flight & the 619 dambusters squadron no less.
The main site is still live & home to typhoon jets which were operational during our visit & its indescribable how loud these were closely overhead.

Anyway the weapons store are very much abandoned & I cant find much history on this, it was essentially a "off site" store for ammunition & bombs to help protect personnel on the base.

Know its not new but did this one with my lad & thoroughly enjoyed it so thought I would share.
Oh its a bit pic heavy again sorry!


IMG_0807 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_0819 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_0826 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_0852 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_0831 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_0862 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_0843 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_0865 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_0872 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_0893 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_0883 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_0922 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_0930 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_0936 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_0949 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_0945 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_0927 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_0920 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_0918 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_0905 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_0871 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_0810 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_0885 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_0954 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr

Thanks For Looking


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 19, 2019)

Wow what a set! Cheers for sharing, must get here!


----------



## BikinGlynn (Nov 19, 2019)

UrbanX said:


> Wow what a set! Cheers for sharing, must get here!



Thanks yes its worth a butchers!


----------



## Newage (Nov 20, 2019)

We like that a lot, must get my arse up there soon.

Cheers Newage.


----------



## fluffy5518 (Nov 21, 2019)

Now that's a cracker !! Well done !!


----------



## BikinGlynn (Nov 22, 2019)

Newage said:


> We like that a lot, must get my arse up there soon.
> 
> Cheers Newage.



Yeah its worth a mooch if you are in the area for sure


----------



## Palmtrees11 (Nov 23, 2019)

This looks like a place that I NEED to visit. Great photos. Will try and get in a visit over Christmas.


----------



## godzilla73 (Nov 25, 2019)

Good stuff and good to see lots of signage still in place. Thanks!


----------



## Wrench (Dec 2, 2019)

Nice work there sir, really good pics.
I too need to get here


----------



## BikinGlynn (Dec 2, 2019)

Tbolt said:


> Nice work there sir, really good pics.
> I too need to get here



Thanks Tbolt its well worth a visit


----------



## HughieD (Dec 2, 2019)

Saw these on Flickr. Great place and lovely pix mate.


----------



## charliemina (Jan 26, 2020)

This place looks amazing. I would really like to visit it too


----------

